
Rackspace reverses course, revoking open source discounts again - obelix150
https://twitter.com/ericholscher/status/1233433187734474753
======
obelix150
After initially revoking discounts in 2017 then reversing course[0], they are
removing discounts once again for popular open source projects[1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15500993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15500993)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/ericholscher/status/1233433187734474753](https://twitter.com/ericholscher/status/1233433187734474753)

~~~
toomuchtodo
This is a great opportunity for Microsoft/GitHub to step in and offer a
replacement program to projects impacted. Githubbers: Don't let this
opportunity go to waste!

------
whatsmyusername
I wouldn't trust a project that was run on Rackspace. Their security is New
Delhi public toilet level.

